# National Post Newspaper



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Was reading the paper this am as normal and got this (see image). Anyone else getting this, didn't now they were going pay per view?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like a bug... it's trying to redirect you to their staging server (which is meant for IT testing). I don't think it's paywall. I predict it will be swiftly resolved.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think this is a paywall either ... yet, however it's coming. 

Quote from The Globe and Mail:
_"Postmedia Network Inc. said it would put up paywalls at all of its titles early in the new year, including the National Post, as it reported a $28-million third-quarter loss." _

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/postmedia-ramps-up-its-paywall-push/article4657129/#


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

What the heck am I gonna read if NP starts charging? Was a former Globe reader - switched to NP a few months ago and find it to be better than Globe ever was.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

The print version of NP (with online access)? ... delivered to your door for $16 per month (plus tax of course) .. alot cheaper than G&M or TO Star... or maybe your local library (free but on a first-come-first-serve-basis)? 

PS: I'm not affiliated with NP in any way, shape or form. Just a loyal print reader of that paper.


----------

